# GM mega meet 2013 (suggestion only)



## Liverbirdie (Feb 5, 2013)

This may be seen as a bit of a copout, as I would have no interest in organising this myself, this year, and so is just a suggestion.

What about a Ryder cup format over 3 Ryder cup courses? Do you think it would be massively expensive? Maybe not as much as you may think. I have done 35 minutes research and came up with the following:-

Ganton golf club;   GM rated 27th UK course;        Ryder, Walker and Curtis cup venue

Moortown golf club;    GM rated 60th UK course;        Ryder cup venue

Lindrick golf club;      Other top 91 UK course;         Ryder cup and Curtis cup venue

Even just going from each courses website, the cheapest options would be:-

Ganton twilight would be Â£45

Moortown has a twilight (does not advise times and prices) or a Â£55 package

Lindrick has a Sunday tee time for Â£180 or bank holiday for Â£ 160, working out at Â£ 45 or Â£40

So the 3 cheapest options would be Â£140. I realise that twilight is not ideal as not enough drinking time, but I think we would get even better prices if we got 40-60 bodies, and if MikeH/GM approached the clubs they may get us an even better deal. 2 nights in York also, could see us all have a good get together.

York is within 3 1/2 hours of Bristol, London,Edinburgh,Glasgow and even less for Newcastle,Midlands and the north west. 

The 3 courses are within 40 mins to an hour away from York, which is a good night out and reasonably central for all 3 courses. There is a deal with white rose golf on the internet for Â£320. There is also an open competition that does all 3 (this year is fully booked) and that costs Â£300, but does not include accomodation.

Based on a twin room of 50 pp for 2 nights, I think we could get it instead for approx Â£250, including all 3 rounds. 

It maybe does not have that WOW factor of one particular course, but 3 ryder cup venues, 2 nights away for possibly less than Â£250 in the height of summer, and loads of drinkies in York (a fine city) to boot. Anyway, just a suggestion. If I wasn't organising the GMNWOOM this year, I may have volunteered, but too much on with that.

We could play it as a comp of the Jocks and Geordies V the numbskulls      (for those who used to read comics) 
Whippersnappers V old dears,    Scotland and the North V Midlands and the shandy drinkers.

Anyway, just a thought........


----------



## Qwerty (Feb 6, 2013)

Not a bad idea LB, Ive had some good nights out in York after the races, I really do fancy Ganton, and talking of York I've weighed up Fulford quite a lot but never got round to playing it. 
It would be good to have a big meet, not sure it will happen though. But theres always the GMNWOOM !!


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 6, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			Not a bad idea LB, Ive had some good nights out in York after the races, I really do fancy Ganton, and talking of York I've weighed up Fulford quite a lot but never got round to playing it. 
It would be good to have a big meet, not sure it will happen though. But theres always the GMNWOOM !!
		
Click to expand...

Right, the mega meet 2013 is on.

Me v You over 3 days. 

I thought this might be a good idea, shows what I know.


----------



## Qwerty (Feb 6, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			Right, the mega meet 2013 is on.

Me v You over 3 days. 

I thought this might be a good idea, shows what I know. 

Click to expand...

Forget York... We'll have it over 3 days at your favourite course Chorley GC.

I know your itching to play there.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 6, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			Forget York... We'll have it over 3 days at your favourite course Chorley GC.

I know your itching to play there.

Click to expand...

Nar, the 7th best course in Lancashire  doesn't float my boat.


----------



## Birchy (Feb 6, 2013)

It is a good idea and one i would deffo do or even something similar format at other courses etc if there isnt suitable.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Feb 7, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			Not a bad idea LB, Ive had some good nights out in York after the races, I really do fancy Ganton, and talking of York I've weighed up Fulford quite a lot but never got round to playing it. 
It would be good to have a big meet, not sure it will happen though. But theres always the GMNWOOM !!
		
Click to expand...

fulford is well worth a visit, there are some opens there too pairs and team if you want to use ite similar to other GMNWOOM events,

LB's idea is avery good suggestion just not sure people will commit to that sort of trip having seen how many changes there are going on at other meets even after deposits etc.


----------



## full_throttle (Feb 7, 2013)

maybe a poll should be started to gauge interest. I think to get a good deal numbers would need to reach 60.

End of June may be cheaper than July or August


----------



## Birchy (Feb 7, 2013)

full_throttle said:



			maybe a poll should be started to gauge interest. I think to get a good deal numbers would need to reach 60.

End of June may be cheaper than July or August
		
Click to expand...

Agree with the poll etc. The only problem i see with the top idea is getting the numbers to commit to 3 days etc. Might be more viable to have one day the mega meet day and then other games around it. People could then just go for the mega meet day then if they wish?

We also need to see what GM think/want etc.


----------



## Captainron (Feb 7, 2013)

Great idea but might be a bit too mega for most peoples tastes. 

I would personally go for one of the venues and increase the chances of a large turnout. Also improves the chances of getting a better deal. Wonder if Alwoodley would cater for us all?

If this bird flies then keep me in mind.


----------



## Region3 (Feb 7, 2013)

Just being picky, but you're not going to get 40 people round a golf course if you start when the twilight rate kicks in.


----------



## Birchy (Feb 7, 2013)

Region3 said:



			Just being picky, but you're not going to get 40 people round a golf course if you start when the twilight rate kicks in.
		
Click to expand...

I think that was just a ball park figure of green fee rate you might be able to negotiate with a big group.


----------



## Region3 (Feb 7, 2013)

Birchy said:



			I think that was just a ball park figure of green fee rate you might be able to negotiate with a big group.
		
Click to expand...

Ahh. To use an Americanism..... my bad


----------



## Birchy (Feb 7, 2013)

Region3 said:



			Ahh. To use an Americanism..... my bad 

Click to expand...

Thats what i thought/guessed anyway, its not 100% accurate


----------



## full_throttle (Feb 7, 2013)

ganton sounds good but at Â£75 a round this year, next years prices aren't going to be any cheaper, so may count a lot of people out.

alwoodley are currently adverstising Â£45 a round, making it more affordable.


Maybe we could arrnge a Mega meet for the monday, with games either side at courses nearby, 
Moor Allerton offers twilight rates on Sunday at Â£25, so this could be the start of the trio.
Moortown costs around Â£60 a day, so maybe an option for the day after.

The above courses are all within 20 minutes of each other 

Leeds GC is another option.


----------



## Birchy (Feb 7, 2013)

full_throttle said:



			ganton sounds good but at Â£75 a round this year, next years prices aren't going to be any cheaper, so may count a lot of people out.

alwoodley are currently adverstising Â£45 a round, making it more affordable.


Maybe we could arrnge a Mega meet for the monday, with games either side at courses nearby, 
Moor Allerton offers twilight rates on Sunday at Â£25, so this could be the start of the trio.
Moortown costs around Â£60 a day, so maybe an option for the day after.

The above courses are all within 20 minutes of each other 

Leeds GC is another option.
		
Click to expand...

Dont forget that Â£75 for Ganton is only to the man off the street. If we go with a large group of say 40-60 or whatever then surely we could get the price down. Im sure all they other prices could be negotiated if we got a decent number too.

I think price will all boil down to how many are interested etc.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Feb 7, 2013)

There was talk of a west yorks/Leeds meet at one of these venues or ex tour venue pannal recently. Not sure if it moved anywhere other than suggestion though. Does seem a bit of interest quite understandable given quality of courses.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Feb 7, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Dont forget that Â£75 for Ganton is only to the man off the street. If we go with a large group of say 40-60 or whatever then surely we could get the price down. Im sure all they other prices could be negotiated if we got a decent number too.

I think price will all boil down to how many are interested etc.
		
Click to expand...

:thup: 

Ganton must be open to doing a deal there is a 36 hole Volvo amateur tour event there in June for Â£178 inc breakfast lunch tea and prizes.


----------



## Qwerty (Feb 7, 2013)

Mega meet or not, it seems there's quite a bit of interest for something around Yorkshire judging by the previous Pannel thread.i think about 16 expressed an interest in that.

It would be good to get something of the ground...but maybe the poll is the Way to go at the moment, just to gauge  how far people are willing to travel, over how many days, budget etc..


----------



## Birchy (Feb 7, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			Mega meet or not, it seems there's quite a bit of interest for something around Yorkshire judging by the previous Pannel thread.i think about 16 expressed an interest in that.

It would be good to get something of the ground...but maybe the poll is the Way to go at the moment, just to gauge  how far people are willing to travel, over how many days, budget etc..
		
Click to expand...

I think a poll is needed but we need a few options to choose from. Ganton could be one but people are gonna have to come up with a few more!


----------



## MadAdey (Feb 7, 2013)

I think the cost needs to be kept down regarding a mega meet. Problem with making a complete package with 3 rounds at good courses and 2 nights B&B is you are looking at that costing around the Â£250-300 mark. Once you add on 2 evening meals and 2 nights out drinking plus food during the day and your fuel you are going to be topping the Â£400 mark. Take in 3 days off work in the middle of the holiday period and you can see where I am going with this. If you want maximum numbers you need to keep the price down.

My opinion on a mega meet would be something like 2 nights B&B with 36 holes of golf. Looking at the Ganton site I am sure GM could get a deal at Â£75 for 36 holes of golf, block book a hotel for some DB&B and we might be able to get it in for around Â£150ish all in with a bit of haggling. Do not book up any golf for the day before aor after just leave that up to people to sort htemself if they fancy a game on the way up or down. But then those with a long drive ahead can get themself off home if that is what they want. 

That idea may not sound as fancy but it might just give us a better chance getting a large turn out.


----------



## Birchy (Feb 7, 2013)

MadAdey said:



			I think the cost needs to be kept down regarding a mega meet. Problem with making a complete package with 3 rounds at good courses and 2 nights B&B is you are looking at that costing around the Â£250-300 mark. Once you add on 2 evening meals and 2 nights out drinking plus food during the day and your fuel you are going to be topping the Â£400 mark. Take in 3 days off work in the middle of the holiday period and you can see where I am going with this. If you want maximum numbers you need to keep the price down.

My opinion on a mega meet would be something like 2 nights B&B with 36 holes of golf. Looking at the Ganton site I am sure GM could get a deal at Â£75 for 36 holes of golf, block book a hotel for some DB&B and we might be able to get it in for around Â£150ish all in with a bit of haggling. Do not book up any golf for the day before aor after just leave that up to people to sort htemself if they fancy a game on the way up or down. But then those with a long drive ahead can get themself off home if that is what they want. 

That idea may not sound as fancy but it might just give us a better chance getting a large turn out.
		
Click to expand...

I agree regarding the days and complete package etc. In my opinion the mega meet should be organised as one day out at a top course to get best numbers and price down on an expensive course. People can then add on games before/after this to suit etc.

We need a poll of possible venues to move forward imo. Ganton being one it seems so far.


----------



## Qwerty (Feb 7, 2013)

Birchy said:



			We need a poll of possible venues to move forward imo. Ganton being one it seems so far.
		
Click to expand...

Ill chuck another one in... It won't suit everyone, but does anywhere?

There should be plenty of cheap accomadation in the area.....

Burnham & Berrow.


----------



## 6inchcup (Feb 7, 2013)

sounds a good idea but expensive,how about a mega weekend in LLANDUDNO go friday night play north wales and mausde on the sat and conwyn on the sunday,stay at one the the hotels that caters for golf breaks,most only a good straight drive from the courses,and packages including d,b&b from as little as Â£130 from the welsh tourist board.


----------



## G1BB0 (Feb 7, 2013)

erm its in Wales, it rains every day there


----------



## Yerman (Feb 7, 2013)

What about a mass raid on northern France?


----------



## HotDogAssassin (Feb 7, 2013)

Yerman said:



			What about a mass raid on northern France?
		
Click to expand...

w/c 12th August or following week and I'll be well up for that. :thup:


----------



## Birchy (Feb 7, 2013)

Yerman said:



			What about a mass raid on northern France?
		
Click to expand...

Something i fancy doing one day but the chances of organising a mega meet there are slim to none imo!


----------



## MadAdey (Feb 7, 2013)

Yerman said:



			What about a mass raid on northern France?
		
Click to expand...

Nice idea but I think you are going back to what some of us are saying. How much would France be? Would you really get enough people to make it a mega meet?


----------



## Bigfoot (Feb 7, 2013)

France is just a more expensive meet further south. There are great courses, includinng my favourite - Belle Dune, but it is not very north friendly is it.


----------



## DCB (Feb 7, 2013)

Just been looking back at the last three GM events I attended to timing arrangements.
Castle Stuart required tee times over a 2hr20m time frame to get 60 people off in groups of four with a round taking over 4.5hrs
Centenary Event Dalmahoy,took 1hr40min to get everyone off, again mainly in 4balls with a round taking 4.5hrs (bad weather though)
Hillside required a 2hr window to get everyone off in threes. 4.25hrs and I was in first group out.

I know that in the three Ryder Cup matches held at Goswick all took 4-4.5hrs to get round with tee times for 8 BB matches taking almost an hour to all tee off.

Trying to take advantage of a twighlight rate or trying to get 36holes in a single day with a large number of participants isn't going to happen.

To make an event at the likes of Ganton a viable option for both us and for the Club, the event would really have to be organised by GM I think. The idea of a specific day for the Mega Meet and other events arranged around it, worked well at castle Stuart as someone took on the organising of the 'other events' and GM organised the big event. I certainly enjoyed Castle Stuart and then The Nairn on the Sunday. That sort of format gives a bit of flexibility.  We didn't really get anything properly organised around Hillside. There were some who managed a game on the Tuesday, but I couldn't hang around for it unfortunately.

A good venue for a Mega Meet and some 'other golf' either side would be a good way to go again I think. Gives flexibility for those who can't commit to three full days of Forum golf.


----------



## MadAdey (Feb 7, 2013)

DCB said:



			Just been looking back at the last three GM events I attended to timing arrangements.
Castle Stuart required tee times over a 2hr20m time frame to get 60 people off in groups of four with a round taking over 4.5hrs
Centenary Event Dalmahoy,took 1hr40min to get everyone off, again mainly in 4balls with a round taking 4.5hrs (bad weather though)
Hillside required a 2hr window to get everyone off in threes. 4.25hrs and I was in first group out.

I know that in the three Ryder Cup matches held at Goswick all took 4-4.5hrs to get round with tee times for 8 BB matches taking almost an hour to all tee off.

Trying to take advantage of a twighlight rate or trying to get 36holes in a single day with a large number of participants isn't going to happen.

To make an event at the likes of Ganton a viable option for both us and for the Club, the event would really have to be organised by GM I think. The idea of a specific day for the Mega Meet and other events arranged around it, worked well at castle Stuart as someone took on the organising of the 'other events' and GM organised the big event. I certainly enjoyed Castle Stuart and then The Nairn on the Sunday. That sort of format gives a bit of flexibility.  We didn't really get anything properly organised around Hillside. There were some who managed a game on the Tuesday, but I couldn't hang around for it unfortunately.

A good venue for a Mega Meet and some 'other golf' either side would be a good way to go again I think. Gives flexibility for those who can't commit to three full days of Forum golf.
		
Click to expand...

Definitely the one thing that people do agree on is 2 nights DB&B with a round of golf then organise side games to suit the individual. I am sure GM will come up with something.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 7, 2013)

MadAdey said:



			I think the cost needs to be kept down regarding a mega meet. Problem with making a complete package with 3 rounds at good courses and 2 nights B&B is you are looking at that costing around the Â£250-300 mark. Once you add on 2 evening meals and 2 nights out drinking plus food during the day and your fuel you are going to be topping the Â£400 mark. Take in 3 days off work in the middle of the holiday period and you can see where I am going with this. If you want maximum numbers you need to keep the price down.

My opinion on a mega meet would be something like 2 nights B&B with 36 holes of golf. Looking at the Ganton site I am sure GM could get a deal at Â£75 for 36 holes of golf, block book a hotel for some DB&B and we might be able to get it in for around Â£150ish all in with a bit of haggling. Do not book up any golf for the day before aor after just leave that up to people to sort htemself if they fancy a game on the way up or down. But then those with a long drive ahead can get themself off home if that is what they want. 

That idea may not sound as fancy but it might just give us a better chance getting a large turn out.
		
Click to expand...

You make a few good points, and as someone else said it may be too "mega". I think any mega meet needs to have a big attraction, to encourage people to travel from far and wide. Let's face it, I'm sure I'm not the only one who would love to meet some of the southerners, geordies,jocks,Irish etc as we only see each other in cyber world, and the mega meet is the ideal place.

We all have different levels of affordability, how far we are willing to travel, how much we will pay to go on a particular course, but the thing that will get most of us off our derriere is the "Wow" factor, as this is why we are all here.

The wow factor on this one was playing three ryder cup venues in one meet. It may not be wow enough for some, affordability will be a factor for others, number of days off work etc.

Another option is for a 2 venue ryder cup option (maybe ganton and Moortown, as both near to York). People can stay for 1 or 2 nights, and if others want to play the third one, or one of the other Yorkshire grand courses, they can. That may be more attractive to some, with the other option for others. I know if I was going to travel for 3-4 hours, I would try tomake a 3 day break of it and take advantage of other options/courses whilst in that area. That's just me though.

Anyway, as I said it was just a suggestion. It would be nice to hear, if Mike/GM has any thoughts, or loose plans in the offing, for other options.........

The twilight/sunday/group tee time prices were just to give an idea of how cheap they let some tee times for. 40-60 golfers, should get similar prices, especially if GM ask.


----------

